# What is this?



## MichelleS (Mar 6, 2019)

Fist time poster!

I just noticed this on my catfish's face today. The rest of him looks healthy and he's being his usual shy self. It doesn't look like a puffy cotton fungus thing. To me it looks like how evaporated salt water looks. Question is antibiotics? Fungicide? Or did he just hurt himself? Thanks for any input.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like an injury to me. 

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichelleS (Mar 6, 2019)

CRS Fan said:


> It looks like an injury to me.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help Stuart.


----------

